# How many beds . . .



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

do you have for your fluff (s)? which would say, are the best? Do you have elevated and floor "models"? 

Thanks,

Allie


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sad to say that we are bedless but would love to have some. My Rose always gets up on the couch in the den and Lily gets on my lap. Both girls sleep in our bed at night.:blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Around 4 that they use at the moment  (in different rooms of course each bed is). Their soft orange roofed house bed is their favorite.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My babies loooove Louis Dog beds. We have four of them. Their favorites are the basket shaped ones. My cat loves hers too.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

princessre said:


> My babies loooove Louis Dog beds. We have four of them. Their favorites are the basket shaped ones. My cat loves hers too.


 
I want one of those for myself! Wow, does that look comfy!

Also, the reason for the question is that my kidz that I have now - I think more sensitive to the cold. My Cockers loved the LLBean and Orvis beds - along with every (human) bed in the house.

Barron and Lucy seem to prefer tiny little beds - that they can curl up, and around in - I have larger beds, Yet, I can tell they are not fond of them - I'll have to see what I can locate.

Thank you!

Allie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We have 6. I have them in the rooms we use most and a pillow bed on the porch in the summer. Zoey and Emy like the ones they can cuddle down in a lot more than the pillow beds but Tess likes this one. She thinks she has her very own chair.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

too many to count :HistericalSmiley:

Mine really like these ball beds though

and the flower beds

they also love these car seat/ bed- demi is not happy as they will not let her on with them


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

princessre said:


> My babies loooove Louis Dog beds. We have four of them. Their favorites are the basket shaped ones. My cat loves hers too.


Oh they are the cutest beds ever Sophia.

I'm ashamed to even begin to count. Grant you, Mia actually sleeps with me, and Leo will lay on me, but when it's time for me, it jumps right down into his cave bed, which he loves. I honestly have too many, but they do use them all during the day, if I am up and about, otherwise, I would give them to the shelter.

Both prefer my lap during the day, but if I get up, Leo, likes anything that he can burrow in. He loves his tent bed and at night his cave bed. Mia, likes anything that she can just go on and lay.

The recent couch bed, they both enjoy laying on.

I just love fluffs beds, and am grateful to these two, that they do use them. 

I have one in the kitchen, where I do spend alot of time, cleaning up, the living room, which is actually now their play room, has most of their beds.

They do like comfortable ones.

Good luck Allie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

dwerten said:


> too many to count :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Mine really like these ball beds though
> 
> ...


 
Oh my gosh, I love your beds. I especially love that princess bed. I saw that bed, but I think they didn't have anymore  or it was overseas, or something. Oh I love them all. Great beds you got there


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We have 12 dog beds throughout the house (how did I end up with sooooooooooooooooo many???:wacko1

Both Lacie and Secret seem to gravitate to their Princess Houses. I'm not certain if it's warmer in there or if they just like the cave-like atmosphere. 

I have 4 beds in my office at home, but all 3 like to cuddle on 1 specific bed. I's round and came from Pottery Barn about 5 years ago. I recovered the pillow part with chenille fabric and custom piping that matches the decor in the office.

Another bed that seems to be popular is the one I brought for Secret. It's a Lulu Pink bed and wasn't expensive, but they do seem to get in it a lot.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

allheart said:


> Oh my gosh, I love your beds. I especially love that princess bed. I saw that bed, but I think they didn't have anymore  or it was overseas, or something. Oh I love them all. Great beds you got there


the princess and panda are from Tuesday Morning. They had a frog, lion, bear and dog too - I think some still have them. They really like these too


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

With three fluffs, we have too many to count. But, Allie, my favorite bed by far is from Decadent Digs. I have the bodacious bucket bed. Her beds are expensive, ranging from $200.00 on up to 375.00 on the bucket beds. But, the fur can be taken off and washed. The structure of the bed is guaranteed for a life time. 
http://www.decadentdigs.com/

Josey and Mandy share this bed all the time. In fact, they are both sleeping in it right now. The fringe around the bed is her trademark and can be removed when washing. (Cody sleeps on daddy's chaise only.)







Josey also loves her sleeping bag in the winter time.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

dwerten said:


> the princess and panda are from Tuesday Morning. They had a frog, lion, bear and dog too - I think some still have them. They really like these too


 
Oh thank you SO much!!!! Hugs, I'll let you know how I do 

Sorry Allie, didn't mean to hijack your thread sweetheart. But I saw that princess bed, but couldn't seem to get my hands on it 

Thank you again so much!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

We have several cuddler beds scattered throughout the house - but mainly in the family room (where they also go on the couches), the backyard (2 by the back door where they like to lay in the sun...they also sometimes go on the chaise which cracks me up), and the bedroom - on both sides of the bed...one side has a wall heater we turn on for them at night). There's also a inside out (soft side) folded sleeping bag which they adopted when it was being used once and someone left it on the floor - they loved it so much I had to move it in the bedroom - ugly but they love it  Can't let them on the bed anymore cuz they kept walking on us in the night and waking us up 

Love seeing all the cute pics of the pretty pretty doggies in their pretty pretty beds!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola has 3 beds, 2 Louis dog and one PetSmart special  One upstairs, one down and one in her crate. One is the pink baby bassinet, one is the brown dome with pink inside. They are lovely. She also loves the heart mat that comes with it.

But if either I or my hubby are sitting she is on us or snuggled up tightly beside up. A needy little thing


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I used to have a bunch but now I just have one large Buddy Bed. This is by far the nicest bed of all I've had as it has held up wonderfully and they sell new covers separately although I haven't needed to buy one. I keep a blanket on the bed and just wash that when needed. I like that it is really well made, is a true orthopedic bed, and offers support and comfort.

The original bed was just a large rectangle. But the company recently added a bolster that can be attached, which I recently got and it made the bed even better. They are designed and made in the USA, by a woman-owned business, which is also nice. The medium size is perfect for my three.

Dog Beds | Orthopedic Dog Beds | Memory Foam Dog Beds | Vet Recommended Dog Beds


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> I used to have a bunch but now I just have one large Buddy Bed. This is by far the nicest bed of all I've had as it has held up wonderfully and they sell new covers separately although I haven't needed to buy one. I keep a blanket on the bed and just wash that when needed. I like that it is really well made and offers support and comfort.
> 
> The original bed was just a large rectangle. But the company recently added a bolster that can be attached, which I recently got and it made the bed even better. They are designed and made in the USA, by a woman-owned business, which is also nice. The medium size is perfect for my three.
> 
> Dog Beds | Orthopedic Dog Beds | Memory Foam Dog Beds | Vet Recommended Dog Beds


Oh Sher, that is adorable. Great bed and all 3 look so cute and comfy  Love it.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I have about a dozen. :blush: My floors are quite cold in the winter, you know, so I have to have a bed for every dog in at least 3 rooms.

I have come to prefer beds that are completely washable. And inexpensive, since a couple little dogs think their beds are also chew toys. :innocent: They like the faux lambswool coverings a lot. Lately, as it is getting chillier, the preferred bed is a donut bed that was on sale for about $5-6 at CVS and a couple other drugstores. Now they're $10, so I'm waiting.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey only has two beds right now because he sleeps on my bed with me and when we're in the family room, he's on the couch. I keep one bed in his puppy pen where he stays while I'm out. The other one is in the bathroom because he always follows me in there and will sleep on his bed while I'm in the shower. Both his beds are from PetsMart, so nothing fancy. Here's a picture of him in his pen on his bed.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky just has one bed, but most of the time he sleeps on the bed with grandma. Grandma has this funny thing where she just has to cover him with a blankie, which is really just an old towel. Sometimes he will get out of bed and the towel will still be wrapped around him. We've actually found the towel OUTSIDE once! He took it with him when he went out the doggie door!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, thanks a bunch ladies - after Lucy saw all of her buddies in these comfy beds - she's calling the SPCA on me! :w00t:

OMGoodness, the fluffs in their beds are all so stinkin' adorable! :wub: We do have several beds - but now I see - perhaps I have buying the wrong type for these fluffs.

Thanks to everyone, I appreciate it!

Allie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That was fun to watch all your beds ! We have only two. One in the bedroom and one in the living room. But Alex is mostly using the couch.
View attachment 91347


View attachment 91348


View attachment 91349


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my girls have two at the RV and two at home, I do wish I had a couple more at home


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

suzimalteselover said:


> With three fluffs, we have too many to count. But, Allie, my favorite bed by far is from Decadent Digs. I have the bodacious bucket bed. Her beds are expensive, ranging from $200.00 on up to 375.00 on the bucket beds. But, the fur can be taken off and washed. The structure of the bed is guaranteed for a life time.
> Decadent Digs~ Luxury Pet Decor for those who know and appreciate the best.
> 
> Josey and Mandy share this bed all the time. In fact, they are both sleeping in it right now. The fringe around the bed is her trademark and can be removed when washing. (Cody sleeps on daddy's chaise only.)
> ...


 
Suzi I want Josey, please, she's so darn cute, everytime I see her my heart melts:wub: I love the bed sooooo cute, you know I think B&B needs a sleeping bag she gets so cold at night , I put a sweater on her and her afgan but she wakes up cold:blush:, at home she sleeps on the bed with us but down here she sleeps in her dog bed, she must get really cold being on the floor.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you all - I just ordered two beds from - bitchnewyork. 

The beds below are the beds that Lucy-Lu presently has - They are going to be donated to the SPCA (for cats). Once her beds are sent.


Barron seems to be OK with his beds for now -I am going to look and find a couple of cool beds for him. Maybe the Louis beds would be more his style.

Thanks so much!

Allie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Suzi I want Josey, please, she's so darn cute, everytime I see her my heart melts:wub: I love the bed sooooo cute, you know I think B&B needs a sleeping bag she gets so cold at night , I put a sweater on her and her afgan but she wakes up cold:blush:, at home she sleeps on the bed with us but down here she sleeps in her dog bed, she must get really cold being on the floor.


Thank you Paula. 
I think you could sew the sleeping bag bed. Think pillow case, but, with fur. Awww, BandB, needs a portable heater like Lilly and Rose. :wub: 


Sandcastles said:


> Thank you all - I just ordered two beds from - bitchnewyork.
> 
> The beds below are the beds that Lucy-Lu presently has - They are going to be donated to the SPCA (for cats). Once her beds are sent.
> 
> ...


So nice of you to donate your old beds. Be sure to take piccys of the new beds!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My name is Tyler and my mom is apparently cheaping out on my bed quotient. :brownbag: I have one bed -- it's a cat bed :w00t: You heard it right C-A-T bed.:smilie_tischkante: It's my favorite but I like to guilt mom so I don't let her know that.:innocent: She got me one other round bed and it's turned into my toy bed. That's where all my toys are kind of stored when I don't play with them. Didn't she ever hear of a toy BOX? :blink: I think she bought all these things for my skin brother when he was little and figures, been there, done that. :angry:
Oh, I forgot. I do however have one big, queen-sized bed where I get even with mom and dad and hog the whole thing.:chili: That'll teach them!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I lost count somewhere around a gazillion ... and Tyler, if you think your mom cheaps out then you definitely don't want to live here. For all the beds I've ever bought the ones my dogs love best are ... plastic stacking vegetable bins. I got the latest ones from KMart, package of 3 for $13.99. I put a cat-sized bed in each one and the dogs think they've hit the jackpot. And about those cat beds ... I was at the PetEdge warehouse store about a month ago. In their closeout sale aisle they had some x-small oval beds (the cat size ones), marked down from $7.99 to $5.49. I picked up two of them. When I got to the register the cashier said "Great buy on these beds." I said "Yes, not bad at $5.50." She said "No, not $5.50. There's an additional 70% off so they are $1.50 each." I ran down that aisle and grabbed the rest of them. Eleven beds for $16.50. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Without taking a count, we have about a dozen or so - a few in each room of the house :blush: Here are a couple as an example:

These pictures may not be very current, but the beds are the same and the pups still love them.

Ava is usually in her cuddle cup on the desk in my office upstairs.
View attachment 91371



Miss Abbey, the princess - likes a bed with some style.
View attachment 91372



Arch goes for comfort. This bed is also in my office upstairs
View attachment 91373



I have two of these - these beds are their all time favorites!!!! :aktion033:
View attachment 91374



All the dogs fit in this one, but it's rare when they're all in it. This bed is now in my bedroom and I find Ava cuddling in it a lot while I'm getting ready in the morning.
View attachment 91375



OMG! Never mind this one....Tink thought his toy basket was a bed:w00t::blush:
View attachment 91376


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I lost count somewhere around a gazillion ... and Tyler, if you think your mom cheaps out then you definitely don't want to live here. For all the beds I've ever bought the ones my dogs love best are ... plastic stacking vegetable bins. I got the latest ones from KMart, package of 3 for $13.99. I put a cat-sized bed in each one and the dogs think they've hit the jackpot. And about those cat beds ... I was at the PetEdge warehouse store about a month ago. In their closeout sale aisle they had some x-small oval beds (the cat size ones), marked down from $7.99 to $5.49. I picked up two of them. When I got to the register the cashier said "Great buy on these beds." I said "Yes, not bad at $5.50." She said "No, not $5.50. There's an additional 70% off so they are $1.50 each." I ran down that aisle and grabbed the rest of them. Eleven beds for $16.50. :thumbsup:


Oh Mary. A woman after my own heart. :HistericalSmiley: I would have been knocking people out of the way.:blush::brownbag: Tyler right this second is in his cat bed. I got the $5.50 sale a while back at Petco. He has a little fleece that we got as a b'day party favor at a Malt MeetUp that's his little blankie (not in this photo). He seems happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have one shaped like a dog paw,one huge fuzzy round one that all of them cuddle on, daddy's old pillow (they love the daddy smell on it),a blue and orange fuzzy pillow in the carrier,plus they love to lay on fluffy quilts.We just have them in the kitchen since that's where they hang out the most. 

If they're in the family room they're usually sacked out on the couch,laying all over mommy. They sleep w/ us,so they have a king size Sterns and Foster dog bed (use to be ours,you know dogs claim everything) that they graciously allow us to pay for and allow us to sleep on. We took off the gorgeous comforter,so toenails wouldn't get caught in the threads...We're so P-whipped (puppy whipped).

They allow us to sleep in our bed...only because they need someone to lift them on the bed. If we had a doggie ramp,we'd probably have to bribe them w/ treats to sleep on the bed!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> My name is Tyler and my mom is apparently cheaping out on my bed quotient. :brownbag: I have one bed -- it's a cat bed :w00t: You heard it right C-A-T bed.:smilie_tischkante: It's my favorite but I like to guilt mom so I don't let her know that.:innocent: She got me one other round bed and it's turned into my toy bed. That's where all my toys are kind of stored when I don't play with them. Didn't she ever hear of a toy BOX? :blink: I think she bought all these things for my skin brother when he was little and figures, been there, done that. :angry:
> Oh, I forgot. I do however have one big, queen-sized bed where I get even with mom and dad and hog the whole thing.:chili: That'll teach them!


Sue, you crack me up! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Tyler, don't feel bad....Josey has cat beds and carriers made for kittys, too. For some reason, they're always cheaper, but, the same quality and almost as large.  Oh, and mommy has all our toys in a bed, too! :blink:


----------

